# Vaccinations



## bailey01 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi guys

My new pup 13weeks old is having his 2nd lot of vaccinations on thursday. What are peoples opinions on how long before he can go for walks. Some say 2 weeks some say straight away?

Thanks


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

hi,

my vet said the drug manufacturers said 2 weeks, he said 1 week so i compromised on 10 days. It was a very long 10 days too. However our pup met other vaccinated dogs way before her 2nd vacs and no problems. Personally i feel a week would have been enough but we waited.

Graham


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

is this for the flu thats going around or >.>


----------

